# Fall Trees



## TaoJonz (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## IOPSoaper (Aug 21, 2011)

*Very Nice*

I have not done any melt and pour but the soaps look just like autumn.  Very pretty.  I love the autumn colors.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 21, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## Bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I like


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 21, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Fullamoon (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh I LOVE it! I love how each bar has only a piece of branch with all the leaves - very artsy!


----------



## Soapsugoii (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow. I don't know much about M&P either, but these are AWESOME


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing ... very arty!


----------



## Lisars (Aug 22, 2011)

Colors are fascinating!


----------



## morena_mama (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful I love the colors


----------



## saltydog (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Did you use fragrance? If so what did you use?


----------



## TaoJonz (Aug 24, 2011)

Val the fragrance is distinctly fall..."Amish Harvest"


----------



## saltydog (Aug 24, 2011)

TaoJonz said:
			
		

> Val the fragrance is distinctly fall..."Amish Harvest"



Nice one, just used it myself!


----------



## llineb (Aug 24, 2011)

Those are lovely!  I love fall!


----------



## Woodi (Aug 24, 2011)

I just love these! never did M&P soap, not even sure I could.....it takes a real artistic touch,  but sure like the look of it....did you make small leaves of soap, and then embed them in clear soap? So clever...


----------



## TaoJonz (Aug 28, 2011)

Woodi said:
			
		

> I just love these! never did M&P soap, not even sure I could.....it takes a real artistic touch,  but sure like the look of it....did you make small leaves of soap, and then embed them in clear soap? So clever...



I make the embeds first, with fondant molds.  Then they are carefully layered with clear, and temperature is the key, so the embeds don't melt away with the second pour


----------



## frieda (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree with every body else. These just look fantastic!


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 28, 2011)

Art...............move over Van Gogh


----------



## TaoJonz (Aug 30, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Art...............move over Van Gogh



haha!  hardly!  but thank you for your kind comment!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool! Are the leaves made of soap also?


----------



## simplymcghie (Sep 3, 2011)

ooooh, so pretty!


----------

